# Geocaching



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was thinking about giving this a go, but in a 'light' way! It seems to me a good way of discovering about wherever you happen to be staying in the mh and giving the dog a walk. I've had an idle look and the main requirement seems to be using an app, however neither of us have smart phones and I only use wifi on the iPad ('not that I want to be lugging that about). 
So, how would we be able to do a bit of geocaching without a smart phone? And is there some recommended website to read/discover about geocaching?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jodi1

This is where to start. ( there are other geocaching sites but start here it is the main one)

http://www.geocaching.com/

Sign up for a free membership and you can start caching straight away.

Maybe once there and signed up go to "learn" (watch the video)

It is possible to geocache simple caches without a gps by just using normal maps or even a map print out from the geocache.com or Google maps . More complex caches ( the ones we like) would be difficult without a gps because you have to find several locations and solve puzzles on the way to the final cache....but there are plenty of straightforward caches you can do that just involve finding the exact spot that a cache is hidden.

here is a youtube about caching without a gps:





and here is a wiki about gps less caching:

http://www.wikihow.com/Go-Geocaching-Without-a-GPS

It is a great way to find interesting places and walks in an unfamiliar place. Do give it a try.

Mike


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Many thanks Mike, that should be a good start.

Would a small hand held GPS device be suitable do you think? Is there a preference on those?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have never used a dedicated GPS such as a Garmin or Magellan, ...I first started like you, GPS less using OS maps marked up in advance. It was a few years ago and the choice of GPS was a bit limited then and they were even pricier. Then PDAs became popular and I bought a Mio PDA which had GPS ...we used that for everything, it ran a version of Tomtom for sat nav, it could display OS maps showing our position we used it for walking, geocaching and cycling. after a couple of years we upgraded to a better Mio PDA and that did us for a few years until 24 months ago we bought the HTC Smartphone and last year a Nexus 7 Tablet ....those are what we use now, the phone for when out caching and the tablet for the planning.

The simplest dedicated GPS units do only show your position so you still need some sort of map for most situations...if only to find the footpaths. The more expensive dedicated GPS units do display a map but the cost of the units and maps does add up ...see something like this :
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/shop/gps-devices/gps-device-memory-map-adventurer-2800-with-gb.html

Mike


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been geocaching for years now. Over 700 done. Ideal hobby for motorhomers who have no dog to take walkies. Gives me something to do wherever I am. I now use a Garmin Oregon hand held GPS with complete UK ordence survey mapping. Even done some caches abroad. Worthwhile hobby, the GPS Garmin is the expensive bit then all the rest is free. It's great fun.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have done several geocaches whilst away in the m/h both home and abroad. We use our garmin gps (satnav set to pedestrian) and have had very good results. It does give you a reason to go out and explore the area you are in and does on occasion take you to places you wouldn't normally go to. Lots of very interesting things to be found in some of the geocaches.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

As has been mentioned you can geocache without a gps. However it can make things a little harder. 

You can also use garmin car sat navs and tomtoms to get you going.

For basic starting then you can pick up something like a etrex legend type gps really cheaply. Other brands of basic gps are available. They are very basic and will do the job, if you take to geocaching you can then get something more fancy with more advance features. If you do not take to geocaching you can sell it again or just keep as an emergency gps if you go walking and need to use the gps coordinates to summon help.

It is worth looking at the geocaching forums as there are loads of reviews and tips n tricks about which gps to get.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you Steve. I've been looking at gps devices and I can see the advantages. I think we will get one, just a matter of deciding which one. We'll make it a joint Christmas pressie I reckon.

Mike, I've joined the geocashing website. Where we live there's not too many, but where we have our static caravan on the Suffolk coast, there are loads of them. We love walking there so we can have a bit of a cashe search whilst we are doing it!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Give it a try just using your Garmin or TomTom satnav. You will manage to find most of the caches you look for and it will give you an insight to what it is all about before spending on more expensive equipment. Whatever device you use you will inevitably have to do lots of searching about in the undergrowth etc. to find the actual caches.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> Give it a try just using your Garmin or TomTom satnav.


Wee bit tricky as they are fitted fixtures in the car and mh


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Jodi1 said:


> charlieivan said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a try just using your Garmin or TomTom satnav.
> ...


Another way to give it a try is to locate the coordinates of the cache in Google Earth and then when you get to the general area of the cache you will know exactly where to look!!!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

You will need a small handheld GPS to enjoy the hobby fully. Best bet is to just go and buy one. There are a few s/h units available too. Try Ebay for eg. 

I still use my Garmin Zumo which used to live on my Honda ST1100 now travels in the MH with us and we use it for caching when we need to. I have the app' from Geocaching.com also which is on my iphone and it works very well. Just open it and search for nearest caches and off you go.. Follow the arrow or check the map.

Try to buy a handheld that allows 'paperless' caching. That is the unit holds all the info' you will need. Previous logs, the clue, and co-ords etc, otherwise you will need to take notes (or print offs) from the website pages relevant to the caches you are going to hunt.

Its great fun. You will enjoy it. Go have fun! :wink: 

All the best to everyone. &&& ... GOOD HEALTH!!

AB13 .... 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I realise that this thread was started by Jodi1 with a question about geocaching without a GPS but it has moved on a bit so...

For anyone reading who has an Android* smartphone or tablet with gps and is thinking they may give geocaching a try do go to Google Play and install C:geo ...it is an opensource all in one free geocaching app... it is the bees knees for geocaching.

http://www.cgeo.org/

or

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cgeo.geocaching&hl=en

Mike

*unfortunately this super app is only available for Android phones and Tablets the development team will not be porting it to the iPhone


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

I use the Geocaching.com site (under the name Karhut) and a handheld Garmin Etrex h.
I can download all of the local caches for whatever site we are going to straight into the Garmin so that I don't need any 3G of Wifi whilst away from home.
Been at it for seven years now and it was one of my main reasons for getting an MH. It has got me to so many places that only the locals would go to as they are not mentioned in any tourist info and found out lots of history about things that I used to walk past and just think "I wonder what that is"
Give it a go but be warned, it can be addictive


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rita and I don't have smart phones either, so it would have to be a hand held GPS device, however there are so many out there with specs that I know very little about.  

I'd appreciate some advice or recommendations please, as to what we should consider looking at, as newbies to geocaching. 

I've had a look at the Garmin Etrex h and the Magellan eXplorist, but again, I haven't a clue which.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you jockandrita, I was going to ask that question. I've googled it and read a number of threads from forums about different gps devices and seem to have narrowed it down a bit. One of the more important features I've discovered is the ability to read the screen in bright sunlight. Having struggled with some mobile phones, I can see the advantage of that one. I was homing in on the Garmin Oregon as a good all rounder which is quite expensive. I thought I had found it a lot cheaper and thought that's it, but then I realised that it didn't have the OS maps of Great Britain in the package, so I looked around to see how much they are and was shocked to find that the price ranges from £160 to £199. It would, in fact, be cheaper to buy one with the OS maps already included rather then as two separate items. Now I love OS maps and would like those on my gps, so more research today methinks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jodi

If you were going to get a smart phone, to begin with you need spend only £3.11 for mapping. There are Android and iPhone versions of *MapsWithMe Pro*.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mapswithme.maps.pro&hl=en-GB

http://mapswith.me/en/home

You will also be able to download as many maps as you like for much of the world, particularly Europe - and all for no additional cost.

Check it out. We wouldn't be without it on our travels now, whether 'caching or not.

Dave

P.S. Ignore some of the pathetic complaints in the reviews. They are from plonkers who don't understand that it is *not *meant to be a route planning instrument. Simply a map with GPS positioning and the ability to insert pushpin locators.

As such it is little short of brilliant!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I didn't have a smartphone I think I wouldn't bother any more with geocaching. c:geo puts all the info and tools conveniently in a single app for both planning and searching:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cgeo.geocaching&hl=en_GB

Cheaper than a box that only does GPS yet FAR more powerful and convenient. You don't need a phone contract or even to use its phone capabilities.

There are zillions out there. I don't make any recommendation, but here is an example:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Screen-Smar...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385897625&sr=1-457
Look at the customer reviews.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jodi1 said:


> clipped..........Now I love OS maps and would like those on my gps, so more research today methinks.


Hi Jodi,

I'd be pleased to know how you get on with that research. :thumbright:

BTW, have you seen the links that Mike and Dave provided above. We will more than likely go down the "Smart Phone" route.

I have installed the c:geo freeby software on to Rita's Android tablet, and opened an account at www.geocaching.com and with a play around it all seems to be working fine, using Google Maps. I've not tried the other map options yet.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've opened an account with geo as well. 
I suspect we will go the gps route rather then a smartphone.
Sounds like it will be a bit of fun to search for cashes along with the dog walking, bird watching and so on. The stuff we will be cluttered up with as we wander the highways and byways


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

You will enjoy it! We have done Caches in a few countries now and we find the Cache owners intention is to take you where you might not normally have gone. This results in some amazing experiences.

Remember some will not be easy to find. Some will.. and also remember that when you reach the GZ. (Ground Zero) where your gps has reached a minimum distance to the Cache, hopefully 0 meters, you can still be a distance away depending on GPS errors. Allow for this and be prepared to widen your search area as required..

It's a great hobby for getting one on one's feet.. 

Have fun and keep us posted as to how you get on. let us know your screen name on Geocaching . com so we can follow your tracks.

Any idea when you are going hunting the number 1?

Our screen name is alexblack13 and we sign logs with AB13 +CB..

AB13. 8)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

alexblack13 said:


> clipped...........Any idea when you are going hunting the number 1?


No idea at all Alex, but possibly sometime after Christmas.

Thanks for the tips BTW. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My name on Geo is Siskin2013, took ages to think of a name that no one else had, must be thousands and thousands of members.
I reckon our first one may well be near our home as I vaguely know where several of them are, but would like to test whatever device we end up getting. Will be very keen to try it out on the Suffolk coast but we won't be going there until at least March when our static site opens again, there are so many cashes there all around our favourite walks, that we should have great fun.

Is it worth downloading the Geo app onto the iPad which I notice costs £6.99? I won't be using the iPad to find cashes and I guess I can update our finds just using the website.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jodi,

Have you looked at Dave's c:geo app? It's free from Google Play.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't. Why would you? I have the Geocaching site on my laptop with e mails for new posted local (ish) caches so I can rush off and go for FTF's .. First To Finds. Very competative around here.

I can download the cache details into my GPS Garmin Zumo.. V Old! but then I need to write down the tips and hints etc or indeed print off the page to take with us.

My Iphone has the app' loaded and I just open it and search nearest caches..Where ever we are and go off hunting them.. It works superbly by the way.. No paper and instant (almost) results. Hunt the cache via a compass arrow or by map location.. Easy and fairly accurate. I can get GPS accuracy down to about 2 metres at times. others it can be up to 10 metres so you need a nose for the cache..

Where would I hide it is the question... Some ultra sneeky caches.

I have one which is a fake Dog Poo !!! :lol: :lol: Magnetic bolts are a fav' and difficult to spot if you are not aware of them. And tiny (Nano) magnetic caches are very common too... about a cm diameter and 2 cm long with screw on top.... A pig to find at times... :lol: :lol: 

Have fun!!

AB13


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I have used it on my Android phone. Don't have on my new iphone as yet but fing geocaching .com is V good and I use the website all the time being a premium (subscription) member. 

I would expect the app' it to work well so give it a try.. Why not? it's free! :wink: 

AB13 8)


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

JockandRita said:


> Jodi,
> 
> Have you looked at Dave's c:geo app? It's free from Google Play.
> 
> ...


Oh botheration. I went through the google procedure to get an account, tried to download the app, then I find out that you can't put google apps onto an iPad.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jodi1 said:


> Oh botheration. I went through the google procedure to get an account, tried to download the app, then I find out that you can't put google apps onto an iPad.


 8O 8O 8O

Jock.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We'll jockandrita we went and had a little spend or should I say a big spend, Christmas has come early for both of us this year  

We bought a Garmin Oregon 600 with the the GB OS maps, not cheap but I reckon it will do the job well and it will come with us when we go motorhoming to NZ in 2015 as it has world maps on too. Just to stop us getting lost rather then for geocashing, although if there are some on the way, who knows.........

Now have a steep learning curve, not too sure yet how to download cashe positions onto it, but I'm sure we will find out.

Then will give it a whirl.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Got a GPS for Christmas and spent a few days around Ludlow bagging some caches, great fun.

Joined the website and logging them as 

carssa446

Try it!!

Andy


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed your start to geocaching Bubblehead,
There are 13 caches within walking distance of St Briavels, Go get them :thumbright:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I've got them all on my GPS, just waiting for the rain to stop and work to finish  

Andy


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've noted the usernames on geocaching.com and will keep tabs on your finds etc...

Good luck and enjoy the walks.

My user name is alexblack13 or AB13+CB..... We have just under 400 finds now with a few FTF's ... I go for ftf on the 100s and so far all 100 /200/300 finds have been FTF's....

Have fun! :wink: 

AB13CHB..


----------



## WindyGale (Sep 17, 2007)

Alex 

down in trowbridge for the weekend, but may be able to to get a few in


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

spykal said:


> .........I realise that this thread was started by Jodi1 with a question about geocaching without a GPS but it has moved on a bit so...
> 
> For anyone reading who has an Android* smartphone or tablet with gps and is thinking they may give geocaching a try do go to Google Play and install C:geo ...it is an opensource all in one free geocaching app... it is the bees knees for geocaching.
> 
> ...


That is brilliant Mike. Thank you very much!

I downloaded it to my android and it worked right first time. 

It seems I have been walking our dog through woodland past many of the caches and had no idea they were there. :lol:

My only question, to the experienced, is that there is a "Tips" tab, within which is sometimes garbage, such as "khy egtf dbg wzxg."

Is this some kind of geocaching secret code known only to the in crowd 8O or is it simply computer generated garbage to prevent the system having blank fields. :lol:


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

try the geo cache on Lundy. Neat


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

"khy egtf dbg wzxg." 

Is normally a cypher/code clue using transposition

I have seen the use of a for n and b for o and vice versa

Like this

a b c d e f g h i j k l m
n o p q r s t u v w x y z

But I guess not in this case

I will have a fiddle with an excel sheet and see what I can come up with

Cheers

Dave


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

HarleyDave said:


> "khy egtf dbg wzxg."
> 
> Is normally a cypher/code clue using transposition
> 
> ...


Hi again,

What website are you using? www.geocaching.com ?

If so the site has a little (decript) button beside the 'hint' that allows you to see it easily. It's just to allow one to make it more challanging should you wish too... Don't use the hint in other words.. The mobile phone app for my iphone automatically decodes the hint but does not show it on the cache page. One has to scroll down and hit the HINT box which opens readable.

Good hunting. 

AB13


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> "khy egtf dbg wzxg."
> 
> Is normally a cypher/code clue using transposition
> 
> ...


Oh Dave...........I'm sorry, but I invented those letters as an illustration only.

  

If you fancy a play with a spreadsheet, then an actual "Hint" near here is:-
Zrgny envy, ybbx bhg sbe eng gnvy!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

alexblack13 said:


> What website are you using? www.geocaching.com ?
> 
> If so the site has a little (decript) button beside the 'hint' that allows you to see it easily. It's just to allow one to make it more challanging should you wish too... Don't use the hint in other words.. The mobile phone app for my iphone automatically decodes the hint but does not show it on the cache page. One has to scroll down and hit the HINT box which opens readable.
> 
> ...


I'm being called downstairs for a second walk this morning as it's such a nice day...........I'll have a look when I get back!!!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hiya...

It decodes as '' metal rail look out for rat tail''

It is indeed using the transposition as above...

What is the cache number / code? Is it on www.geocaching .com ?
If so clicking the 'DECRYPT' button beside the hint will make it readable.

I am sorry if I am 'butting in' to a private conversation. Please forgive me if that is the case. I am only trying to help. We have been cachers for about 5 years now..

AB13


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Actually, I realise it's me that is butting in on Jodi1's thread and I feel guilty.  

In my defence, although I had heard of geocaching I had never taken an interest until I saw Mike's post regarding android phones late last night.

I played with the app for about 5 minutes to prove it worked correctly, and then noticed the seemingly random letters under "Hints." You are quite right about the translation, and thank you.  

After today's lunch I tried again, and found that all I had to do to convert from garbage to English was to touch the screen letters once, and touching them again converted them back to garbage.

I now see that the app includes a compass and local co-ordinate readout too...........So I might even be tempted to make time and have a go. 8) 

Maybe even bag a FTF. 8O


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Glad we have another cacher in HurricaneSmith
Eight years and I have only got 2 or 3 FTF's, but then I go to sea and I don't have the equipment to tell me when a new cache is placed, so good lucky with finding your first HS, even if it's not an FTF.
Let us all know how it went :thumbright:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

To bag FTF's you need to set up notification of new cache placements in your area. I get e mails to my phone and Laptop and have been known to shoot off at the drop of a hat to bag a FTF... but they are a competative bunch here and its not unusual for a mob of us to arrive at the cache together. We then land up going off for a coffee and a natter.. :wink: 

Best of luck with your No 1... Remember your pen and keep us posted.


Alex.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I think this could be a hobby that I might enjoy but some reading to understand how it works first

I have signed up for a Geocache basic account


----------

